# Any Other Slushlandians on Mythic Scribbles?



## PlotHolio (Feb 6, 2013)

In a shameless effort to give myself some amount of mystique, I have not disclosed my location. However, I am suddenly interested in knowing if anyone else lives nearby.

Here are some clues about Slushland's location:

-- It's in the United States of America.
-- It manages to be slushy and icy at the same time.
-- Fewer than 1,000,000 people live within fifty miles of me.
-- Hippies love our one successful band. Consequently, they also love our deserts.
-- A movie starring Jim Carrey was filmed nearby, but they changed the state.

If you can figure out where I live from these clues, you're either from Slushland or somewhere close by.

Oh, and if you are from Slushland, type "FOR SLUSHLAND!" in the reply box.


----------



## FatCat (Feb 6, 2013)

After reviewing these clues, enabling detective mode, and relying on years of training with Where's Waldo and Carmen Sandiego, my guess is that you live somewhere near a tree.


----------



## Chilari (Feb 6, 2013)

Based entirely on the top 3 clues, I'm gonna guess South Dakota. I have never been there or indeed to any of the United States (or, for that matter, that side of the Atlantic at all), but I felt like having a go.


----------



## PlotHolio (Feb 6, 2013)

Congratulations Chilari, you were only off by a thousand miles!

FatCat, you might win, but only if you can answer this question.

What's under the tree?


----------



## ThinkerX (Feb 7, 2013)

Your states name begins with a 'W'?

The critter under the tree says 'Moo'?

I be much, much further north than you...and much further west.


----------



## PlotHolio (Feb 7, 2013)

One of those two statements is correct.

This is fun, but it's kind of sad that nobody's from Slushland, yet.


----------



## Chilari (Feb 7, 2013)

Well until I saw the USA clue I thought it might be Scotland. They have slush and ice year round up there. Or Slough, if your stated location is any indication. Seriously. Slough. Real place. Wouldn't want to go there.


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 7, 2013)

I was going for Rhode Island...


Chilari said:


> Well until I saw the USA clue I thought it might be Scotland. They have slush and ice year round up there. Or Slough, if your stated location is any indication. Seriously. Slough. Real place. Wouldn't want to go there.


*Slough*
Come friendly bombs and fall on Slough!
It isn't fit for humans now,
There isn't grass to graze a cow.
Swarm over, Death!

Come, bombs and blow to smithereens
Those air -conditioned, bright canteens,
Tinned fruit, tinned meat, tinned milk, tinned beans,
Tinned minds, tinned breath.

Mess up the mess they call a town-
A house for ninety-seven down
And once a week a half a crown
For twenty years.

And get that man with double chin
Who'll always cheat and always win,
Who washes his repulsive skin
In women's tears:

And smash his desk of polished oak
And smash his hands so used to stroke
And stop his boring dirty joke
And make him yell.

But spare the bald young clerks who add
The profits of the stinking cad;
It's not their fault that they are mad,
They've tasted Hell.

It's not their fault they do not know
The birdsong from the radio,
It's not their fault they often go
To Maidenhead

And talk of sport and makes of cars
In various bogus-Tudor bars
And daren't look up and see the stars
But belch instead.

In labour-saving homes, with care
Their wives frizz out peroxide hair
And dry it in synthetic air
And paint their nails.

Come, friendly bombs and fall on Slough
To get it ready for the plough.
The cabbages are coming now;
The earth exhales. 

John Betjeman


----------



## Jess A (Feb 7, 2013)

Washington state?


----------



## Devor (Feb 7, 2013)

Maine.

/10char


----------



## PlotHolio (Feb 7, 2013)

One of you is close... but _who_?

Also, CupOfJoe, that poem is brilliant!


----------



## Jess A (Feb 7, 2013)

Oregon was my other thought.


----------



## Rho (Feb 7, 2013)

Buffalo-upstate NY


----------



## PlotHolio (Feb 16, 2013)

Unfortunately, Rho, that is incorrect.


----------



## Devora (Feb 16, 2013)

Is it Colorado?


----------



## PlotHolio (Feb 16, 2013)

It is not.

Also, are you and Devor related?


----------



## Devora (Feb 16, 2013)

no, just coincidence.


----------



## Devora (Feb 16, 2013)

Is it Wyoming?


----------



## PlotHolio (Feb 16, 2013)

Wyoming it is not.


----------



## Filk (Mar 1, 2013)

My dad works at a place where Jim filmed for that movie that consequently also makes those delicious desserts. Growing up, I skied the 'Bush.

Wow, no one else got it. I thought it was pretty obvious hehehe


----------



## Jess A (Mar 2, 2013)

Filk said:


> My dad works at a place where Jim filmed for that movie that consequently also makes those delicious desserts. Growing up, I skied the 'Bush.
> 
> Wow, no one else got it. I thought it was pretty obvious hehehe



Not being American might be a reason.


----------



## Filk (Mar 2, 2013)

Yup and the references were somewhat obscure/vague. Growing up in that state helps hehe.


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 2, 2013)

I would suffice to say, most non-Americans probably don't know much about Vermont.


----------



## Devor (Mar 3, 2013)

Phil the Drill said:


> I would suffice to say, most non-Americans probably don't know much about Vermont.



Did you Google "skiing the bush" too?


----------



## PlotHolio (Mar 3, 2013)

I confess I have never been to Sugarbush. It's Burke for me.

Congratulations, Filk!


----------

